# Just purchased a Beretta Cougar 8040f 40 cal and need additional mags



## cpmack1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just purchased a Beretta Cougar 8040f for $275. Serial number indicates it was made in 1994. Has nice factory wood grips on it. Its in almost new condition, very cherry, however it only came with one 11 round magazine. Long story but got it really cheap and love the way it shoots. Have been using it for my CCW. 
I need one or more 11 round magazines, but can't find anyone that has any. Steoger has one for $39 but not sure it is the right one, its listed as an 8000f. 
So a couple of questions. 
- Will the 8000f 11 round 40cal magazine fit the 8040f Cougar? If not, does anyone know where I can get a couple of 8040f 11 round magazines. I've looked at ARMSLIST, etc. but to no avail. Everyone seems to be OUT and waiting for some to come in. 
- Will any other 11 round magazines fit?
Appreciate your input if you have any that is constructive.


----------



## cpmack1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hard to find, but finally found one. Little on the expensive side, but when they are hard to find, they cost a little more. This is my first Beretta, and thus far I am really liking this weapon. Smooth, consistent shooter with less recoil than expected. Even my 17 Year Old daughter likes it. But she likes my 1911 as well so go figure. Too bad Beretta quick making this weapon, its a solid gun.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Beretta.com


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Beretta 8040/ 8357 Cougar Magazine, .40 S&W 10 RD : Pistol Magazines & Pistol Clips at GunBroker.com


----------



## cpmack1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks folks, I now have all I need. Now time to enjoy it. Regards and thanks again.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

They are nice guns, and yes I wish Beretta still made that particular model. I think it's made by Stoeger now, but even their version is nice just the same.


----------

